

Ask HN: Freelancing - ajkirwin

Do you know of good places to find work that aren't flooded with people from india willing to work for $5 a day?<p>I'm in need of a healthy quantity of work-from-home.
======
nazgulnarsil
don't rely on the internet for finding clients. the good jobs are either never
advertised through the regular channels or don't stay up for long if they are.

------
danw
Best place to find clients is through friends, referrals and people you meet
in the real world. Time to get networking.

